
Ask HN: Are there any projects that attempt to simulate the human body? - miguelrochefort
It doesn&#x27;t need to have anything close to cellular precision. I know how hard it is to simulate even just a few million neurons and synapse. I&#x27;m looking for something that simulates high-level processes that can be found in medical research papers. Even a crude weight loss simulator given calories, physiological traits and exercise level buckets would qualify.<p>Non-human simulations, like mice, worms, flies, yeast, might also qualify if they can be adapted to humans.
======
ksaj
Have you seen the language NetLogo? It comes with a lot of artificial life
(alife) examples that may pique your interest.
[https://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/](https://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/)

It is an adapted version of the Logo language, but greatly enhanced for
mathematical visualization. It's a bit Lispy (without all the parens), so the
language is pretty much instantly understandable, even if you've never coded
before. The download includes both a 2D (very quick) and 3D (slower, but quite
amazing) versions. And it is free, since it was written purely for educational
purposes.

Most of the examples are very high level (eg: flocking algorithms) or very low
level (chemical interactions at the molecular level). You'll probably enjoy
the RNA/DNA simulations, and the very detailed simulations of cellular
functions such as reproduction and protein synthesis.

------
helph67
You may be surprised to know that genetically mice are not very different to
humans... [https://www.genome.gov/10001345/importance-of-mouse-
genome](https://www.genome.gov/10001345/importance-of-mouse-genome)

~~~
ksaj
We are even genetically closer to kangaroos. At a glance, the DNA is almost
indistinguishable.

